# application question



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

On a job application that has this question "Do you use, or have you used, narcotics, marijuana, barbiturates, sleeping pills, etc Yes or NO, if yes give details"
In general, how would most departments react to short term marijuana use when a teenager? 
Thanks


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

First off, if you did it, then answer the question honestly. If not, don't worry. If you did, be prepared to explain more in detail when interviewed. Also, how old are you? if you're 20 now, and you just stopped using 2 months ago when you turned twenty, most PD's have one or two years time frames that you must be clean.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Tell the truth. Period.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

You have to remember that a full background check will be done on you as you move through the application process. This includes calling references. generally, prior employers and family are asked for separately, obviously, leaving friends. the background investigator is going to ask about alcohol/ drug use. Be honest, because you don't know what they will say to a police officer. Lying on an application is grounds to be denied or if something comes out in the future, dismissal.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

*application question II*

Since I couldn't reply to the post, I am posting again.
I wanted to thank everyone for their opinions and wanted to point out that my question in no way implied that I was willing to lie. If that was my intent it would have been a moot point to ask the question "how will most departments react?" in the first place.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: application question II*



Anonymous @ Tue Nov 23 said:


> Since I couldn't reply to the post, I am posting again.


 That problem has been fixed.....

Gil


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

Most PD's have one year no pot, three years any other drugs policy. Any drug use is not looked upon positively however lying is even less favorable.


----------

